# [Review] Roccat Isku FX - vielseitige Gamertastatur mit anpassbarer Beleuchtung



## Braineater (27. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

*Einleitung und Danksagung*
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*
*Technische Details*
*Optik und Verarbeitung*
*Beleuchtung*
*Treibersoftware und Talk FX*
*Praxischeck*
*Fazit*

*Einleitung und Danksagung*

Vorbei sind die Zeiten in denen man sich eine Tastatur anhand der Farbe der Tastenbeleuchtung ausgesucht hat. Mit der ISKU FX steht seit wenigen Wochen eine leicht aufgebohrte Version von Roccats ISKU Tastatur in den Läden. Die größte Änderung im Vergleich zum Vorgänger liegt hier hauptsächlich im Bereich der Tastenbeleuchtung, welche satte 16,8 Millionen Farben umfasst. Wie sich die Tastatur im Alltag schlägt erfahrt ihr in den kommenden Zeilen. 
An dieser Stelle geht erstmal noch ein Großer Dank für die Bereitstellung des Testsamples und das damit entgegengebrachte Vertrauen an




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Die flache schwarz-blaue Verpackung ist gespickt mit allerlei Informationen rund um die Isku FX Tastatur. Alle erdenklichen Features finden eine kurze Erwähnung, teilweise sogar in neuen unterschiedlichen Sprachen. Ein umfangreiches Zubehörpacket gibt es nicht. Lediglich eine kurze Anleitung hat ihren Weg in den Karton gefunden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Technische Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Optik und Verarbeitung*

Die Isku FX mutet sehr futuristisch an. Dieser Eindruck wird vor allen Dingen durch das kantige und aggressive Design geprägt. Die leicht angeraute Handballenablage ist fest mit der Tastatur verbunden und geht fließend in den, das Tastenfeld umschließenden Rahmen über.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Roccat hat sich bei der Oberflächengestaltung für eine Kombination aus matten Materialien und Klavierlack entschieden. Außer einem kleinen ISKU FX Schriftzug und der hellen Beschriftung der Tasten ist die Tastatur komplett in schwarz gehalten. Die daraus resultierende Optik ist durchaus edel und ansprechend, wenn auch aufgrund der Beschichtung nicht unbedingt praktisch. Die Klavierlackoberfläche zieht Staub, Fingerabdrücke und kleine Kratzer quasi magisch an. 
Sechs unterschiedlich große  Gummifüße an der Unterseite sorgen für sicheren und rutschfesten Stand . Die an den Spitzen ebenfalls gummierten ausklappbaren Standfüße erhöhen die Tastatur im hinteren Bereich um 14mm und sorgen so gegebenenfalls für eine angenehmere Schreibposition. Die sich über die komplette Unterseite erstreckenden Rillen dienen der Kabelführung. So lässt sich beispielsweise das Anschlusskabel auch an die Seiten oder nach vorne verlegen, je nachdem wie es nötig ist. Alternativ kann man auch die Kabel anderer Geräte, wie von einer Maus oder einem Headset unter der Tastatur durchführen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das Standardlayout wurde um fünf gut erreichbare Makrotasten ergänzt, welche sich links neben dem üblichen Haupt-Tastenblock wiederfinden. Eine Aufnahme-Taste am oberen linken Rand ermöglicht die sofortige Aufnahme von Makros. Die LED links neben der Taste signalisiert dabei ob grade Makros aufgenommen werden oder nicht. Acht Multimediatasten liefern nicht nur die wichtigsten Funktionen wie Lauter, Leiser, Mute, Start/Stopp, vorheriger Titel und nächster Titel,  sondern rufen bei Bedarf auch schnell ein Browser-Fenster oder den Arbeitsplatz auf. Leider sind die Tasten nicht beleuchtet, was grade in der Eingewöhnungsphase die Tastensuche im Dunkeln deutlich erschwert. Die am rechten oberen Rand befindliche Beleuchtungstaste steuert die Tastaturbeleuchtung in fünf Helligkeitsstufen oder deaktiviert diese komplett. Die drei, unterhalb der Leertaste positionierten Daumentasten dienen standardmäßig zum Durchschalten der fünf Onboard-Profile. 
Beim 2m langen Anschlusskabel wurde auf eine Textilummantelung verzichtet. Der USB Anschluss wurde am Stecker beschriftet. Grade wenn man viele USB Geräte im PC stecken hat macht es das leichter das gesuchte Gerät im Kabelwirrwarr zu identifizieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die halbhohen Keycaps wurden mit einem matt-schwarzen Lack versehen und erfahren dadurch eine gewisse Griffigkeit. Die sauber eingravierten Buchstaben sind aufgrund des milchigen Grundmaterials super lesbar, zumindest solange es hell im Raum ist. Um die Tastenanschläge umzusetzen kommt bei der Isku FX eine Rubber Dome Matte zum Einsatz. 

Der erste Eindruck der Isku FX ist durchweg positiv. Alle Spaltmaße sind  gleichmäßig und die ansprechende Optik harmoniert hervorragend mit der  wertigen Verarbeitung.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Beleuchtung*

Im Treiber lässt sich die Farbe der Tastenbeleuchtung beliebig anpassen - laut Hersteller stehen hier ganze 16,8 Millionen Farben zu Verfügung. Die Beleuchtung wird über eine separate Platte mit seitlich einstrahlenden RGB-Leds realisiert. Durch eine spezielle Gravur wird das Licht unter jeder Taste reflektiert, was in einer sehr gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung resultiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Nicht ganz ideal für manche Farbkombinationen sind sicherlich die blau leuchtenden LEDs der Daumentasten sowie der Status-Leds. Grade nicht nicht änderbare Lichtfarbe der drei zusätzlichen Daumentasten hinterlässt leider einen etwas inkonsequenten Eindruck bei der Umsetzung des Beleuchtungskonzeptes.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Treibersoftware und Talk FX Feature*

Die nicht einmal 20 MB große Software für die Isku FX findet man direkt auf der Herstellerhomepage. Neben dem Treiber ist auch ein Firmwareupdate für die Tastatur enthalten. Das schwarz-blaue Treiber-Interface wirkt auf den ersten Blick etwas unübersichtlich. Das liegt vor allen Dingen an der Fülle der Einstellungs- und Anpassungsmöglichkeiten, welche auf den einzelnen Seiten platziert wurden. Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten wurden in insgesamt sechs Kategorien unterteilt. Am unteren Rand findet sich eine Profilverwaltung. Hier kann zwischen fünf Profilen gewechselt werden sowie Profile gespeichert, geladen oder bearbeitet werden. Bei der Bearbeitung lässt sich nicht nur ein aussagekräftiger Name vergeben, sondern man kann ein Profil automatisch an bis zu drei Anwendungen oder Spiele binden. Damit werden dann im Profil vorgenommene Optionen automatisch beim Starten des Programms übernommen. Ein Großteil der Software ist in Englisch gehalten und daran lässt sich auch nichts ändern. In der unteren rechten Ecke gibt es zumindest die Möglichkeit, dass beim Mouseover eine Übersetzung für manche Elemente angezeigt wird. Immerhin  besser als nichts. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der erste Raster „Main Control“ beinhaltet die Konfiguration der Makrotasten. Neben Standardfunktionen können hier auch alternative Zweitfunktionen zugewiesen werden, welche sich dann über die sogenannte Easy Shift[+] Taste aktivieren lassen. Im Auslieferungszustand fungiert die Caps Lock Taste üblicherweise als diese besondere Taste. Die ursprüngliche Caps Lock Funktion steht demnach nicht zur Verfügung und muss erst im Treiber aktiviert werden. Mit der vorher angesprochenen Möglichkeit  Programme bestimmten Profilen zuzuweisen, lässt sich für Office-Anwendungen zum Beispiel jedes Mal ein Profil mit deaktivierter Easy Shift[+] Funktion laden. Damit würde dann automatisch die normale Funktion der Caps Lock Taste zur Verfügung stehen.
Im zweiten Raster „Easy-Zone Control“ lassen sich weitere Easy Shift[+] Funktionen auf die jeweils ersten fünf Tasten jeder Tastenreihe legen. Neben Makros und Timern können hier unter anderem auch Programme, Systemaktionen oder Multimediatasten zugewiesen werden. 
Im Abschnitt „Media Keys/F-Keys“ können, wie der Name schon andeutet, die entsprechenden Tasten konfiguriert werden. Eine Nutzung in Verbindung mit Easy Shift[+]  ist hier nicht möglich. Etwas unpraktisch ist das die Mediatasten immer mit nur mit einem ausgewählten Mediaplayer funktionieren. Hier stehen treiberseitig VLC, Windows Mediaplayer, Winamp und iTunes zur Verfügung. Player außerhalb dieser Liste werden nicht unterstützt und können entsprechend nicht gesteuert werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Hinter „Advanced Control“ verbergen sich die Anpassung der Beleuchtung und einige andere Settings. Neben der Wahl aus 16 bereits vordefinierten Farben oder jeder beliebigen Farbe aus dem RGB Farbraum, kann man die Beleuchtung der Tastatur auch komplett deaktivieren, einen pulsierenden Effekt oder eines Color Flow Modus zuschalten. Wird die Tastatur für einen festgelegten Zeitraum nicht verwendet, dann kann man die Beleuchtung auch dimmen oder auch komplett deaktivieren lassen. Ein zusätzlicher Abschnitt ermöglicht die zudem das Abschalten verschiedener Tasten und die Anpassung der Buchstaben-Wiederholrate.  Auch die Aktionen für das Soundfeedback sowie dessen Lautstärke lässt sich anpassen. 
Hinter der Abkürzung R.A.D. verbirgt sich der sogenannte Roccat Achievement Display. Hier kann man Auszeichnung für eine bestimmte Anzahl an Tastenanschlägen erlangen. Welche Tasten genau man dafür drücken muss wird nicht verraten, ähnlich wie bei einigen Auszeichnungen bei Steam oder Xbox Spielen. Insgesamt gibt es 16 verschiedene Auszeichnungen.
Im „Update/Support“ Tab findet man Shortlinks zu den Homepages für aktuelle Gerätetreiber beziehungsweise zum Onlinesupport. Außerdem wird hier die aktuelle Firmware und Treiberversion angezeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Abschließend soll der Makroeditor noch kurz vorgestellt werden. Dieser steht in den ersten drei Rastern zur Verfügung. Neben einer Reihe von bereits vordefinierten Makros kann man natürlich auch selber Makros anlegen. Dieser Prozess ist allerdings etwas umständlich gelöst: Zuerst legt man ein neues Makro Set an, um anschließend ein neues Makro hinzuzufügen. Dieses Makro kann nun mit verschiedenen Aktionen gefüllt werden. Einmal eingegebene Tastenanschläge können nachträglich nichtmehr verschoben oder hinzugefügt werden. Im fortgeschrittenen Modus lässt sich lediglich das Einsetzen des Anschlages sowie dessen Dauer festlegen. Bei Bedarf lassen sich einzelne Tasten auch wieder aus dem Makro entfernen. Geräteübergreifende Markos sind nur mit Roccat Produkten möglich.

*Talk FX*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m2g_-1CDla4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Um Roccats neues Talk FX Feature zu nutzen ist es erst einmal nötig einen weiteren separaten Treiber von der Roccat Homepage zu installieren. Hat man dies erfolgreich erledigt, dann wird die erfolgreiche Integration der neuen Software durch ein verändertes Taskleisten Symbol bescheinigt. Der Talk FX Treiber an sich bietet keinerlei extra Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Das Feature ist nun dauerhaft aktiviert und zeigt sich in unterstützten Spielen. Leider gibt es auf der Homepage von Roccat keinerlei Hinweise welche Spiele Gebrauch von Talk FX machen.
Mit aktuellen Titel wie Far Cry 3, Battlefield 3 oder Hitman: Absolution konnte der Treiber (noch) nichts anfangen. 

Der Free-to-Play Titel „World of Tanks“ bot letztendlich eine kleine Demonstration der umsetzbaren Effekte:
Im Menü schwenkt die Tastatur, unabhängig von der aktuell eingestellten Farbe, auf eine gelbe Beleuchtung um. Kurz vor Spielstart  beginnen die Tasten weiß zu blinken, während der Countdown zur Freigabe runter zählt. Ist das Spiel gestartet dann signalisiert die Beleuchtung die Lebensenergie unseres Panzers. Diese zieht sich von Grün = unversehrt, über Gelb = leichter Schaden, bis hin zu Rot = fast kaputt. Wurde unser Gefährt vernichtet, dann blinkt die Tastatur bis zum Start der nächsten Runde rot.

In einem abgedunkelten Raum können die Effekte durchaus zu einer Intensivierung des Spielgefühls beitragen. Bleibt abzuwarten wie sich das Ganze in Zukunft entwickelt.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Praxischeck*

Bedingt durch die Rubber Dome Switches wirkt der Tastenanschlag im direkten Vergleich zu einer mechanischen Tastatur nicht ganz so knackig. Dennoch kann die Isku FX durch einen angenehmes und vergleichsweise leises Tippgefühl überzeugen. Die Ausleuchtung der Tasten ist sehr gleichmäßig und selbst die niedrigste Helligkeitsstufe reicht aus, um im Dunkeln angenehm arbeiten beziehungsweise spielen zu können. Veränderungen der Beleuchtungsfarbe wurden nicht immer ganz farbecht wiedergegeben, aber dennoch waren selbst kleinere Anpassungen immer sichtbar.

Die Tasten sitzen alle stabil in ihren Verankerungen. Lediglich die Leertaste ist hier etwas wackeliger und neigt gelegentlich zum klappern. Bedingt durch die Größe ist das aber bei so gut wie allen Tastaturen der Fall.
Die drei Daumentasten erwiesen sich als optimal platziert und sind entsprechend gut erreichbar ohne die Finger verrenken zu müssen – eine durchaus gelungene Erweiterung. Der Druckpunkt ist sehr knackig und ein versehentliches Betätigen ist damit so gut wie ausgeschlossen. 

Die fehlende Beleuchtung der Multimediatasten mindert den Bedienkomfort in einer dunklen Arbeitsumgebung deutlich. Grade in der Umgewöhnungsphase wird man so wohl oft nicht immer die gesuchte Funktion erwischen.
Die Tastatur steht sowohl mit, als auch ohne ausgeklappten Füßen sehr stabil und rutschfest. Die ausreichend dimensionierte Handballenauflage hält auch stärkerem Druck gut Stand ohne sich übermäßig zu Verformen. Das angeraute Plastik liegt angenehm in der Hand, auch wenn es sich anfangs nicht unbedingt wertig anfühlt. Scharfe oder spitze Kanten sucht man vergebens, jedoch neigte das vorliegende Exemplar dazu, bei erhöhtem Kraftaufwand im unteren Bereich der Makrotasten leicht zu knarzen. 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Fazit*

Nach dem Test werden die wichtigsten Punkte nochmal zusammengefasst:

*Positive Aspekte**+* Mehrstufige und mehrfarbige Led-Beleuchtung
*+* Verarbeitung
*+* Makro und Profiloptionen
*+* Praktische Daumentasten
*+* Acht Multimediatasten​*Negative Aspekte**-* Preis
*-* nicht beleuchtete Multimediatasten
*-* dauerhaft blaue Beleuchtung der Daumentasten​Die Roccat Isku FX überzeugt durch eine sehr gute Verarbeitung und eine ebenso ansprechende wie edle Optik, auch wenn die Materialwahl nicht in allen Bereichen gänzlich überzeugen konnte. Mit der anpassbaren Beleuchtung und den schier unendlichen Möglichkeiten der alternativen Tastenbelegung lässt sich die Tastatur an individuelle Vorlieben anpassen. Die drei optimal platzierten Daumentasten bilden eine intelligente Erweiterung zu den herkömmlichen Tastenblöcken und gewähren einen schnellen Zugriff auf verschiedene Profile oder individuelle Funktionen. Acht Multimediatasten geben die volle Kontrolle über verschiedene Mediaplayer, welche leider durch Beschränkungen im Treiber sowie die fehlende Beleuchtung etwas im Bedienkomfort eingeschränkt wird.
Der Treiber wirkt etwas zu überladen und wird dadurch teilweise wirklich unübersichtlich. Roccats Talk FX Feature ist eine nette Spielerei, welche jedoch bis jetzt noch zu wenig Spiele unterstützt. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass es in Zukunft noch einige weitere und vor allen Dingen aktuelle Titel auf die Supportliste schaffen.
Dafür das die Tastatur „nur“ auf eine Rubber Dome Matte setzt, muss man mit aktuell 90€ recht tief in die Tasche greifen. Auch wenn es sich bei der Isku FX um eine ansprechende Tastatur mit tollen Individualisierungsfunktionen handelt, so hat es in Anbetracht der im Test aufgedeckten Schwächen und des vergleichsweise hohen Preises lediglich für einen Silber Award gereicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Braineater (28. Februar 2013)

Der Test ist online, viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------



## gh0st76 (28. Februar 2013)

Schön geschrieben. Lässt sich gut lessen. Aber wie Du es schon selber geschrieben hast. 90 Euro für eine Rubberdome? Technik die gerade mal 5 Euro wert ist. Dafür bekommt man schon eine Mecha. Zwar nicht mit so viel BlimgBling aber dafür mit einem Mehrwert. Schmälert trotzdem nicht die Arbeit die Du da reingesteckt hast. Die ist klasse. Talk FX ist ein nettes Gimmick was aber stören kann wenn ich meinen Clanmate bei seinem Fluchen richtig verstanden habe. 

Zu der belegbarkeit der Tasten. Das ist nichts neues. Bei der Lycosa konnte man auch jede Taste frei belegen. Das ganze Brett war ein großes Feld voller Macrokeys. Nur das die Tasta einfach nur Qualitativ übelst war. Aber Macros kann man zum Glück auch bei einer Model M per Software nutzen.


----------



## Braineater (28. Februar 2013)

Danke erstmal 

Ich bin vor allen Dingen auf die Ambilight Funktionen von Talk FX gespannt. Wenn man das richtig umsetzt, dann könnte das durchaus gut werden 

Zu der Belegbarkeit: ja sicher ist dass nichts Neues, aber ich wollte es halt erwähnt haben ^^ Der Vollständigkeit wegen


----------



## gh0st76 (28. Februar 2013)

Ambilight? Wenn da nicht Phillips die Patentkeule schwingt.  Na weiß nicht. Sowas braucht man als Zocker eigentlich nicht. Vielleicht wenn man die Tastatur als Discobeleuchtung nehmen will.


----------



## Katamaranoid (1. März 2013)

Schönes Review. Allerdings fehlen mir ein bisschen die Bilder


----------



## HereIsJohnny (1. März 2013)

bzgl ambilight, hier hat einer das sdk für talk fx und dabei ist eine ambilight app entstanden: 

[CTECVIDEO]http://youtu.be/Fhxr-yeDrXw[/CTECVIDEO]


----------



## Braineater (1. März 2013)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Schönes Review. Allerdings fehlen mir ein bisschen die Bilder


 
So ein Mist...Jedes mal denk ich mir: "Heute schaltest du die Bilder ab frei bevor du das Review online stellst..." und dann vergess ich das wieder...
Bilder sind nun öffentlich


----------



## Braineater (1. März 2013)

HereIsJohnny: Da fehlt irgendwie ein Link?


----------



## HereIsJohnny (1. März 2013)

Irgendwie zeigt er das eingebundene Video nicht an, dann halt als Link: Roccat Fx Experience - Ambilight - YouTube

In einem anderen Video wird auch zur App verlinkt: http://www.mediafire.com/?0icvt3gjba4...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. März 2013)

Prima Test!  Aber: schlappe 90 T€uron€n für ein Gummimatten-Brett?  Da muss man vom *Bling-Bling* schon _arg_ verblendet worden sein...


----------



## Braineater (1. März 2013)

HereIsJohnny schrieb:


> Irgendwie zeigt er das eingebundene Video nicht an, dann halt als Link: Roccat Fx Experience - Ambilight - YouTube
> 
> In einem anderen Video wird auch zur App verlinkt: Free Online Storage - MediaFire


 
Das ist schonmal ein schritt in die richtige Richtung  
Mit persönlich gefallen die Effekte, wäre cool wenn man das irgendwann passend zu Spielen hinbekommt.

@ brennmeister0815: Danke 
Ja die 90€ sind wirklich nicht günstig. Aber die anpassbare Beleuchtung hat schon irgendwie was, grade zu meiner Sensei macht die sich gut ^^ Ich hoffe mal das sich die Preise trotzdem noch nach unten einpendeln.


----------



## usopia (2. März 2013)

> Die Beleuchtung wird über eine separate Matte mit RGB-Leds umgesetzt. Dadurch verfügt jede Taste eine eigene Lichtquelle


...wie ist das genau gemeint? Entweder hat sie eine Matte, die die Beleuchtung verteilt oder jede Taste hat tatsächlich eine eigene Lichtquelle, sprich eine LED. Letzteres glaube ich eher nicht.


----------



## Braineater (2. März 2013)

Da hab ich mich wohl sehr undeutlich ausgedrückt.
Es wird licht von oben eingestrahlt, welche unter jeder Taste durch eine Gravur in der "Beleuchtungsmatte" reflektiert wird.

Ich formulier es gleich mal etwas um.


----------



## cryzen (4. März 2013)

Sehr Schönes Review, aber mal ne frage ich hatte damals die Normale isku und habe sie am gleich tag wieder umgetuascht da die beleuchtung bei allen modellen der 1 gen sehr schlecht ist sprich man sicht ganz normal am pc und erkennt vllt nur die hälfter der tasten da sie extrem schlecht beleuchtet ist nur wenn man genau von oben draufguckt hatte man alles gehsehen das war leider bei allen iskus so , wurde das problem hier behoben ?


----------



## Braineater (4. März 2013)

Also ich empfinde die ausleuchtung als sehr gleichmäßig, auch wenn man nicht direkt von oben draufschaut erkennt man alles sehr gut  Auf den Bildern zu Beleuchtung müsste man das eigentlich erkennen, die sind ja aus einem leicht schrägen Winkel gemacht


----------



## M3talGuy (4. März 2013)

Sehr schönes Review!

Ich finde es sehr schade, dass die Tastatur keine beleuchteten Medientasten, und nur blau leuchtende Daumentasten hat.
Wenn das ganze dann noch Mechanisch wäre, würde ich auch noch mehr dafür hinlegen


----------



## Westcoast (4. März 2013)

cooler test, finde 90 euro auch zuviel, man bekommt für 90 euro gute mechnische tastaturen wie die Qpad MK 50.


----------



## Braineater (4. März 2013)

Erstmal danke euch Beiden.
Ja wenn man den Preis gegen eine mechanische Tastatur vergleicht zieht die Isku klar den kürzeren. 
Aber wer weiß, vll passt sich der Preis in den nächsten Wochen noch etwas an


----------



## Arya (5. März 2013)

Die will ich auch gerne haben... Mal schauen ob ich noch 90€ für meine alte g510 und ne mx-518 kriegen kann...

Aber gutes review sowie *Westcoast* schon sagte cooler Test

Gruß Arya


----------



## GarrettThief (6. März 2013)

M3talGuy schrieb:


> Wenn das ganze dann noch Mechanisch wäre, würde ich auch noch mehr dafür hinlegen




Wenn ihr das Roccat-Design mögt, aber was gegen die Rubberdomes habt, dann lohnt sich eventuell das warten auf die Ryos-Reihe.  Vom Design her noch etwas besser gelungen, mechanisch, in 3 verschiedenen Ausführungen kaufbar und noch was teurer


----------



## Braineater (6. März 2013)

Ja die neue Ryos ist wirklich sehr interessant


----------



## gh0st76 (6. März 2013)

GarrettThief schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das Roccat-Design mögt, aber was gegen die Rubberdomes habt, dann lohnt sich eventuell das warten auf die Ryos-Reihe.  Vom Design her noch etwas besser gelungen, mechanisch, in 3 verschiedenen Ausführungen kaufbar und noch was teurer


 
Und vom gleichen Hersteller wie die Razer Black Widow. Die Ähnlichkeiten sind nicht zu übersehen.  Da kann man für soviel Geld auch was besseres bekommen.


----------



## usopia (7. März 2013)

ja stimmt, und ob das Design der Ryos "besser gelungen" ist, sei mal dahingestellt. Die nicht abnehmbare Handballenauflage ist für mich schon ein NoGo.


----------



## aliriza (8. März 2013)

sehr hohes Niveau hat das Review wieder mal, wie von dir gewohnt


----------



## Braineater (8. März 2013)

Danke 
Ich geb mir Mühe


----------



## Troollin (10. März 2013)

Sehr schönes Review. Ist immer wieder schön, ein ausführlichen Review zu lesen. Weiter so!


----------



## Braineater (11. März 2013)

Danke


----------



## Performance-Gaming (13. Juli 2015)

GarrettThief schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das Roccat-Design mögt, aber was gegen die Rubberdomes habt, dann lohnt sich eventuell das warten auf die Ryos-Reihe.  Vom Design her noch etwas besser gelungen, mechanisch, in 3 verschiedenen Ausführungen kaufbar und noch was teurer



Roccat Ryos FX bei youtoube eingeben und anschauen der Hammer


----------

